# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Taking off feeders

## GRIZZLY

The bees have taken down all the feed they seem to want. This leaves some feeders ( Ashworth type) about one third full of liquid.  What is the fovourite method of draining this to tuck the bees up for the winter. I dont particularly wish to leave feeders on the bees this year.

----------


## GRIZZLY

Problem solved. Bees eventually emptied the lot

----------

